

High Readability for your Terminal.app - intinig
http://tempe.st/2009/01/giovannistyle-high-readability-for-your-terminalapp/

======
yan
Not very impressive. I'll take the "Pro" theme with size 13 font any day over
this.

~~~
felideon
I agree. I'll have to try it with Consolas to see the difference, but the
default "Homebrew" theme is pretty good for me as well.

~~~
ashmaurya
Don't care for Consolas but the blue/yellow color scheme is acceptable with
Monaco.

------
nickb
Just installed it and found it way too harsh on my eyes. I have no eyesight
problems so a background with a harsh contrast like that does more bad than
good.

I've settled on Novel theme (black on creme background; which is similar to HN
background) and I find it the best when my eyes are tired. I also use Panic
Sans font. I've tried all kinds of fonts (including Consolas) and Panic Sans
is absolutely the best one I've tried. Definitely give Panic Sans a try:
[http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2007/04/in_love_with_a_fo...](http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2007/04/in_love_with_a_font.html)

Download: <http://rapidshare.com/files/187757062/Panic_Sans.dfont.zip>

------
nixy
As I'm not at a Mac at the moment, could someone post a screenshot of this
terminal style?

~~~
ned
Screenshot, with Consolas replaced by Inconsolata:
<http://baldessin.fr/2009/giovanistyle-20090122-154740.png>

------
jbrennan
Is there anyway to make HN more readable? I seriously find the contrast
between the Headline and points/submitter line to be very difficult,
especially once the page has been visited.

Am I the only one who finds the readability to be poor?

------
thomasmallen
I don't know why people are putting this sort of work on GitHub instead of
dotfiles. GitHub takes a while to load, and there are two wasted clicks here
(the file in question, then "Raw"). At the very least he could have linked
directly to the raw file.

I keep my Vim stuff on FreeHg, but that's because we're talking about possibly
hundreds of files when you consider the color schemes, doc files, plugins,
etc. More importantly, it's awesome to be able to quickly pull in all of my
vim stuff onto any machine with Hg and I needed this setup to easily sync
between work, the server, and home.

~~~
Harkins
Because the dotfiles homepage says "Latest files uploaded" and lists dates
that are three years old. If it's not dead, it's apparently working to give
that impression.

~~~
thomasmallen
You're looking at dotfiles.com, but I was referring to dotfiles.org.

------
graywh
No self-respecting terminal user should suffer with Terminal.app--xterm
supports more colors and more features. Even iTerm is a better alternative.

~~~
marcher
Terminal.app isn't so bad once you install TerminalColours and MouseTerm
(disclaimer: I wrote MouseTerm). xterm can be difficult to configure, it
doesn't do tabs, and copying and pasting follow X11 rules in it. I prefer
native applications wherever possible.

iTerm on the other hand is slow and bug-ridden. The last thing I want when
using a terminal is for it to render choppily and crash on me.

~~~
graywh
Terminal.app still only supports 8* colors. And GNU screen is a more-than-
capable replacement for tabs.

I'll have to try out MouseTerm later.

------
sunkencity
Terminal.app is better than the terminal in 10.4 but it still _feels_ slow.
Booting X11.app and using xterm or rxvt is so much faster, in every little
command there's a slight wait in Terminal.app, while it's instant in rxvt or
mrxvt. Here's my .Xdefaults file for getting good colors in xterm and rxvt

<http://pastie.org/368122>

------
sant0sk1
I have a strange problem on Leopard that I didn't have on Tiger where I lose
all my ctrl+ commands. I can't ctrl+l to clear the screen, I can't ctrl+a to
go to the beginning of the line, etc.

I use iTerm normally but have confirmed this problem with Terminal.app also.
Has anybody else run into this? Very frustrating.

~~~
yan
Mine works just fine. What do you use as your terminal settings? (terminal
preferences -> advanced -> declare terminal as)

Mine's set to xterm-color, and all the bindings work just fine.

~~~
graywh
Terminal.app doesn't behave exactly the same as an xterm, so using "xterm-
color" is not ideal. I would suggest "dtterm" or "Apple_Terminal" if it's
available.

------
arthurk
I'm using the IR_Black style which can be found here:
<http://blog.infinitered.com/entries/show/6>

------
wenbert
will this work in OSX 10.4?

